# Pretty heavy girls.



## shadow17 (Dec 21, 2007)

I am a confused man. I take extremely good care of my body. 6'1" 205 and I keep around 7-9 percent body fat on me. I spend 7-10 hours a week exercising. I also have a really good job. For my entire life I've dated thin women, my last chick was blonde dietician, 5'6" 120. I consider myself a good looking man, and I've allways thought that I needed a thin blonde barbie by my side. But lately I've been very hard on myself because I'm never happy. I want a 'pretty' heavier gal. I want a girl with hips that are atleast 12 inches wider than the waist, with a thin face, who is pushing 250 but under 250, and stands around 5'6. If anyone thinks that is too much to ask for, let me know. I'm just testing the water. I'd love feedback on this.


----------



## Ash (Dec 21, 2007)

shadow17 said:


> I am a confused man. I take extremely good care of my body. 6'1" 205 and I keep around 7-9 percent body fat on me. I spend 7-10 hours a week exercising. I also have a really good job. For my entire life I've dated thin women, my last chick was blonde dietician, 5'6" 120. I consider myself a good looking man, and I've allways thought that I needed a thin blonde barbie by my side. But lately I've been very hard on myself because I'm never happy. I want a 'pretty' heavier gal. I want a girl with hips that are atleast 12 inches wider than the waist, with a thin face, who is pushing 250 but under 250, and stands around 5'6. If anyone thinks that is too much to ask for, let me know. I'm just testing the water. I'd love feedback on this.



Perhaps you're being a bit too selective. Unfortunately you can't order a fat girl out of a catalog or have one built to your specifications in a factory. 

My advice is to look around and see the different ways fat women are built. See what interests you and what doesn't interest you, and go from there. 

Limiting your attraction to certain measurements, proportions, or *gasp* a certain BMI isn't going to get you very far.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Dec 21, 2007)

shadow17 said:


> I am a confused man. I take extremely good care of my body. 6'1" 205 and I keep around 7-9 percent body fat on me. I spend 7-10 hours a week exercising. I also have a really good job. For my entire life I've dated thin women, my last chick was blonde dietician, 5'6" 120. I consider myself a good looking man, and I've allways thought that I needed a thin blonde barbie by my side. But lately I've been very hard on myself because I'm never happy. I want a 'pretty' heavier gal. I want a girl with hips that are atleast 12 inches wider than the waist, with a thin face, who is pushing 250 but under 250, and stands around 5'6. If anyone thinks that is too much to ask for, let me know. I'm just testing the water. I'd love feedback on this.



Best advice:

Don't be so picky-- just get off the numbers. Find a girl you think is attractive and go with it. Besides, women become more beautiful when you fall in love with them-- I mean, there will always be women more or less beautiful than the one you have. But are those other women the one that you love? Do you know them the way that you know her? Do they share the experiences that you shared with her? No.

And prepare to get flamed.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 21, 2007)

Well, go get her, tiger! What's stoppin' ya?


----------



## shadow17 (Dec 21, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Well, go get her, tiger! What's stoppin' ya?



Like I said, social obligation. It would have a negative effect on my career if she wasn't 'pretty' by society's standards.


----------



## vcrgrrl (Dec 21, 2007)

Good advice........


----------



## Ash (Dec 21, 2007)

shadow17 said:


> Like I said, social obligation. It would have a negative effect on my career if she wasn't 'pretty' by society's standards.



I think you're trying to stir the pot, sir.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 21, 2007)

shadow17 said:


> Like I said, social obligation. It would have a negative effect on my career if she wasn't 'pretty' by society's standards.



My brother is a lawyer. He is marrying a Portuguese man. No one cares; his career is fine. I think you'll survive dating a fat girl.

I guess what I'm trying to say is: Quit being a baby.


----------



## RKC (Dec 21, 2007)

Only you know what will make you happy (or think you know). If you're sincere in this, and I'm not sure that you are, you won't have much trouble. Successful guy without baggage, you will get a foot in the door with most every girl, and that is a huge advantage over most other guys. Find your equilibrium. Your happiest point will be the perfect balance in which you are comfortable showing her off (not just being seen, but rather, showing her off), and also really liking her. Don't play the "I really want X, but I will feel uncomfortable around these people..." card. Your comfort level must be included in what you want. Also, if you are uncomfortable with dating a girl of that size or bigger, she will be able to tell. Finally, you are absolutely on to something with the pretty face element. If satisfying your friends vision of "acceptability" is important to you, then know that a lot of guys who don't like big girls can dismiss or accept that you like a girl with big boobs and a gorgeous face. The really pretty face allows you to satisfy both your comfort level standards and your "what i want looks wise ideally" standard. Hope this helps. Go after what you want, don't take advice from people who aren't in your position. I would agree though, that your net is too small. Expand it some, especially in the height department, without compromising on the face issue.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 21, 2007)

shadow17 said:


> .....I want a 'pretty' heavier gal. I want a girl with hips that are atleast 12 inches wider than the waist, with a thin face, who is pushing 250 but under 250, and stands around 5'6. If anyone thinks that is too much to ask for, let me know. I'm just testing the water. I'd love feedback on this.



5'6 is definitely too much to ask for. Shoot for 5'5 or 5'4 tall, weighing more than 236 but pushing no more than 245. 245 should be your ceiling. :bow: Good luck!


----------



## SurfDUI (Dec 21, 2007)

shadow17 said:


> *I am a confused man*. I take extremely good care of my body. 6'1" 205 and I keep around 7-9 percent body fat on me. I spend 7-10 hours a we I'm never happy. I want a 'pretty' heavier gal. I want a girl with hips that are atleasI'm never happy. I want a 'pretty' heavier gal. I want a girl w me. I spend 7-10 hours a week I'm never happy. I want a 'pretty' hI consider myself a good looking man, and I've allways thought that I needed a thin blonde barbie by my side. But lately I've been very hard on myself becausith hips that are atleI'm never happy. I want a 'pretty' heavier gal. I want a girl with hips that are atleast is...BLAAAHHHHHH



Dude your issue is your playin on the wrong team., ain't it obvious-the fat dude board is down the highway...what did I win!!


----------



## mossystate (Dec 21, 2007)

If you find a woman weighing 252 pounds, simply hold her upside down by her ankles....her pockets could be full of loose change....voila. Oh, and if you are looking for a ' pretty ' fat woman with a thin face..etc..etc...perhaps you should post a picture of yourself. Then I can see if * I * consider you good looking...thanks! 






yeah, I weigh much more than 250...shhhhh..and my face is not very thin..shhhhh..and...well, my mom thought I was cute.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 21, 2007)

shadow17 said:


> Like I said, social obligation. It would have a negative effect on my career if she wasn't 'pretty' by society's standards.



You lost me there. I don't understand. If your career really doesn't allow you to date the women of your choice, then you either have to keep dating the dietician, or give up your career, or date the women of your choice secretly. Oh, or you could be the trailblazer that goes against the grain and changes the "rules." Maybe? But that almost sounds like it's out of the question for ya.

Honestly, those are the only choices I see. Right?


----------



## inlove (Dec 21, 2007)

Does it matter what size she is or what she weighs? I was lucky enough to not care about having a 'barbie' on my arm, and found a new love for big women - something I doubt I would've if my friends had anything to say about it. They all loved my ex for who she was, not her size, and so did I! Does love or work mean more to you?

Why don't you find someone you actually like, and who may (if you're lucky) like you too?!


----------



## Half Full (Dec 21, 2007)

Except it sounds like this dude has TONS of baggage, and issues. This guy's a card carrying closet FA if ever there was one.

We don't come on the menu hunny, you can't order wide hips from column A and a thin face from column B, sorry.

I'm with Mossy...show us your pic and let's see how you fit our specs


----------



## T_Devil (Dec 21, 2007)

shadow17 said:


> Like I said, social obligation. It would have a negative effect on my career if she wasn't 'pretty' by society's standards.



Dude, you're more hung up on what society thinks rather than what will make you happy? I'm glad I'm not you. It's tough being scrutinized so closley. But there will come a point where you are going to want to tell those scruitinizers to fuck off.

The question you have to ask yourself when that time comes s is this:
"_Have I waited too long?_"

You're gonna be dead. :shocked:
Not tomorrow, Not next year, Not for a long time. I can't say that for sure with any degree of certainty. I've known people who've been killed in car accidents and a bunch of different things. How much of your living days do you want to spend in misery just to make other people happy?

You got to do what you got to do.


----------



## bexy (Dec 21, 2007)

shadow17 said:


> Like I said, social obligation. It would have a negative effect on my career if she wasn't 'pretty' by society's standards.



*aww god love ya it must be hard....why not just keep her in a closet and bring her out when no ones looking *


----------



## James (Dec 21, 2007)

shadow17 said:


> Like I said, social obligation. It would have a negative effect on my career if she wasn't 'pretty' by society's standards.



so you work for weight watchers... slimfast maybe...?



how the hell does the appearance of a gf affect a career?


----------



## k1009 (Dec 21, 2007)

Gawd, who opened the middle management cage?

If you have such a good job then you can get away with doing what (or who) you want. If you're just another paper pusher whiling away the hours until you can finally get that merc on 100% finance then hey, you might have issues.

Is this a personal ad or a moderately successful trolling? Is it both? Sir, I take my hat off to you; I'll leave it in your in-tray for you to file yourself as you probably don't have a PA.


----------



## gangstadawg (Dec 21, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> You lost me there. I don't understand. If your career really doesn't allow you to date the women of your choice, then you either have to keep dating the dietician, or give up your career, or date the women of your choice secretly. Oh, or you could be the trailblazer that goes against the grain and changes the "rules." Maybe? But that almost sounds like it's out of the question for ya.
> 
> Honestly, those are the only choices I see. Right?


or do with out either type of woman period and be single as long as you are on your current career path. at least all the money you make can be spent on your self and nobody else.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Dec 21, 2007)

James said:


> so you work for weight watchers... slimfast maybe...?
> 
> 
> 
> how the hell does the appearance of a gf affect a career?


Haha Love it!

I was actually going to ask what his career was.......Maybe he is Dr Atkins? He's been going round throwing his diet at people and now he realises he's an FA? hehe. Mr Shadow, I've gotta say your demands are high! You know when it comes down to it, no matter whats on the outside personality takes over....ok imagine you find your no more than 250lb woman with a pretty face, ok great stuff but that dosent mean that the spark will be there..or maybe that dosent matter to you? Someone I talk to a lot on here told me something quite funny the other day. His room mate is a fataphobe apparently. Anyway he showed his roomie a headshot of me and his roomie was like 'Wow she's hot' then he showed him a full length pic of me...an his room mate was like 'Oh my god, she's fat' proving the point that....regardless of body size shape etc we can all be surprised by whats out there if we jus look past the 'norms' of what we originally think. 

Have a go at widening your horizons and taking down the barriers and limitations. Because theres a whole world of beautiful, amazing women out there, big, thin, short tall and you wont get to meet any of them with so many restrictions!


----------



## prickly (Dec 21, 2007)

.........if i had an employer or job where my partner (regardless of which aspect) could influence things, i'd would tell them in no uncertain terms what to do with their job. well, the actual term might be, "you can shove your fucking job up your arse". i can't stand any of that trophy job/trophy partner shite, which probably explains why i'm self-employed!


----------



## Jes (Dec 21, 2007)

this is one of the funniest first-posts i've read in a long while.

i can't tell if it's a send-up or not. How sad is THAT? Not being able to tell if this is a send-up?!


I work out 2-3 times a week, keep 400% body fat and have a vagina. And yet somehow, as crazy as it might sound, I like partners who are thin, and have a penis. I know what you're all saying: it'll never work! you're too different! opposites never attract! and yet I assure you, they do. What will my coworkers think?


----------



## Fletcher Harrison (Dec 21, 2007)

shadow17 said:


> Like I said, social obligation. It would have a negative effect on my career if she wasn't 'pretty' by society's standards.



I recommend a finding a job in the 21st Century.


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 21, 2007)

shadow17 said:


> I want a 'pretty' heavier gal. I want a girl with hips that are atleast 12 inches wider than the waist, with a thin face, who is pushing 250 but under 250, and stands around 5'6. If anyone thinks that is too much to ask for, let me know. I'm just testing the water. I'd love feedback on this.


This kinda reminds me of a scene in the movie _Shallow Hal_ where he describes his ideal woman as a composite of this woman's teeth, that woman's boobs, another's butt etc. This also sounds very much like one poor confused man in this forum a few years ago who had a very specific yen for short Asian BBWs with narrow waists and huge calves. If he tries to assemble a woman with one feature from Column A, another from Column B etc., he might have better luck at a mannequin factory. As he cares more about a specific package than the woman within, a mannquin is perfect: unchanging and hollow. 

For what it's worth, my husband had previously limited himself to thin girls, but after we collided into each other, he took a chance dating a girl whose physical attributes defied his previous notions. If 25 years of happy marriage is any indication, Art discovered it was much better to love the woman within and embrace her entire package, even though he could hardly get his arms around me. Of course it goes both ways, and I could have held out for a taller man with longer arms, but then I might never have married my soul mate. :smitten:


shadow17 said:


> Like I said, social obligation. It would have a negative effect on my career if she wasn't 'pretty' by society's standards.


Let me approach this from the same shallow perspective. If you're married to your job that is a valid concern. Which of course begs the question: Do you take your job to bed with you too? Do you have a life outside your job? And most importantly, so why can't a SSBBW be a trophy wife? Hmmm? Ever since one delightfully memorable evening in a tango hall during a vacation in Buenos Aires, Argentina, Art calls me his "trophy wife" in the best sense of the phrase. 

But seriously, my husband was a bit concerned the first time I met his boss and coworkers. What would they think? Well, after a few minutes of "biggest lady I've ever seen in my life" expressions, they got over it, and discovered that I was a relatively abby-normal human being who was doggone fun to be around, and intelligent too. I've attended many other company social events since then, and can't say I've negatively impacted my husband's career at all. If anything, people sure remember me. My size is obviously what people notice first, but my personality and ready smile is what I hope they remember most.


----------



## JMNYC (Dec 21, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> 5'6 is definitely too much to ask for. Shoot for 5'5 or 5'4 tall, weighing more than 236 but pushing no more than 245. 245 should be your ceiling. :bow: Good luck!


*
Santa, that made me laffffffffffff...*
*
But seriously, in response to the above question---

When I met my wife 5'6, currently 230-something pound wife, I was painting apartments. Nothing wrong with painting apartments if that's what you do. But my personal fortunes have increased since I met her. Emotionally, spiritually, mentally and in the weekly pay packet.

So my fat partner has contributed greatly to my professional life, instead of taking away. And we both work in media in Manhattan, a pit where looks often trump talent. 

I have also found that no one really cares in the end. 


*


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 21, 2007)

James said:


> so you work for weight watchers... slimfast maybe...?
> How the hell does the appearance of a gf affect a career?



Hmm.. I was thinking more along the lines of a famous movie star!?!?? LOL! He needs someone to walk down the red carpet with and you can't have some 25*1* pound woman with you, ya know?! LOL!

But seriously - what everyone else says - You can't order a BBW up from a catalog - just let your guard down, see someone you like and go for it - don't get hung up on the numbers! Good luck!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 21, 2007)

> You can't order a BBW up from a catalog - just let your guard down, see someone you like and go for it - don't get hung up on the numbers! Good luck!



You just killed my Christmas shopping plans.

A good friend of mine is an FA and I was just going to custom order him the perfect fat chick.

Darn.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 21, 2007)

shadow17 said:


> If anyone thinks that is too much to ask for, let me know. I'm just testing the water. I'd love feedback on this.



Bit too much to ask for.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 21, 2007)

shadow17 said:


> Like I said, social obligation. It would have a negative effect on my career if she wasn't 'pretty' by society's standards.



As a woman who pretty much fits your "standard," I would say what's keeping your desired fat girl away is your terrible outlook. Who would want to put up with this attitude? Your request is not too much to ask for, but understand that we're not the problem... it's *you.*


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 21, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> As a woman who pretty much fits your "standard," I would say what's keeping your desired fat girl away is your terrible outlook. Who would want to put up with this attitude? Your request is not too much to ask for, but understand that we're not the problem... it's *you.*



Exactly. I don't know any self-respecting woman that would be okay with this...why not work on changing your outlook and then trying to get with a woman cause if you were to try right now, you might just get shut down.


----------



## vcrgrrl (Dec 21, 2007)

LOL you guys are killing me.


----------



## butch (Dec 21, 2007)

Yay, a homophobic comment on this thread and no one cares. Lovely. Not worth the effort to state why its offensive and rude right now.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 21, 2007)

butch said:


> Yay, a homophobic comment on this thread and no one cares. Lovely. Not worth the effort to state why its offensive and rude right now.



Not true that no one cares. I skimmed the thread when I posted and read it carefully after your comment. Of course you're right... it's a ridiculously cheap, inappropriate and juvenile attempt at humor. I've made my opinion known elsewhere as well.


----------



## butch (Dec 21, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Not true that no one cares. I skimmed the thread when I posted and read it carefully after your comment. Of course you're right... it's a ridiculously cheap, inappropriate and juvenile attempt at humor. I've made my opinion known elsewhere as well.



Thanks, sweet&fat-I was surprised to see this thread had gotten to 2 pages and no one mentioned it. I appreciate your post.


----------



## Tad (Dec 21, 2007)

After the first few lines of the first post, I was giving this thread a miss. I came in when I saw you two posting in it.....but even curiousity is not going to make me go back and read through this one.

Maybe it is just that there was so much to object to that people didn't get to all the points? (I don't know, didn't read the particulars). But certainly the OP seems to have all sorts of issues.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 21, 2007)

butch said:


> Yay, a homophobic comment on this thread and no one cares. Lovely. Not worth the effort to state why its offensive and rude right now.



butch that post was so dumb it was beyond anyone's capacity to even grace it with a comment. It was like putting lipstick on a pig.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 21, 2007)

butch said:


> Yay, a homophobic comment on this thread and no one cares. Lovely. Not worth the effort to state why its offensive and rude right now.



Butch,

I saw it and it went over my head. I went back and "got it" after I read your comment. I thought he meant that the OP was a big guy himself and should be looking over there. :doh:

I totally dropped the ball.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 21, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Well, go get her, tiger! What's stoppin' ya?



Absolutely! I'm sure every pretty, thin faced, 230-250# woman here is just ready to fall into his arms.  



shadow17 said:


> Like I said, social obligation. It would have a negative effect on my career if she wasn't 'pretty' by society's standards.



Time to get a new job, Dude. 



ashmamma84 said:


> Exactly. I don't know any self-respecting woman that would be okay with this...(snip).....



There in lies the issue. He isn't looking for a "self-respecting" woman. He has no respect for himself. It's all about appearances. 

And shadow17, I hope that shallow job pays you well, because I doubt that that shallow attitude will be keeping you warm at night.


----------



## Jes (Dec 21, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Butch,
> 
> I saw it and it went over my head. I went back and "got it" after I read your comment. I thought he meant that the OP was a big guy himself and should be looking over there. :doh:
> 
> I totally dropped the ball.



i didn't get it. i'll admit that when i don't know a poster, I skim. i do. But I thought it meant he might be trying to find a woman so specific that it's a cover for the fact that he doesn't actually want a woman, but instead is gay and wants a man. You know, the little lies we all tell ourselves when we're sitting at home and watching Queer as Folk and thinking our gay thoughts.

What do I know?

anyway, don't ever compromise on the face or the tits. Your friends will like you, that's true.


----------



## Foolish Fool (Dec 21, 2007)

James said:


> so you work for weight watchers... slimfast maybe...?
> how the hell does the appearance of a gf affect a career?


maybe he works in a gym?
my advice to our friend is maybe he needs a new, less discriminatory career. 
o.o


----------



## Foolish Fool (Dec 21, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> butch that post was so dumb it was beyond anyone's capacity to even grace it with a comment. It was like putting lipstick on a pig.


Bessy Sue takes offense to that.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 21, 2007)

disconnectedsmile said:


> Bessy Sue takes offense to that.



NOW look what you've gone and done. You've ruined my metaphor! Now I gotta come up with another. Lets see.... it's like putting pearls on a... no, no that won't work.

It's like putting Stillettos on a HORSE! Lets see you ruin THAT one.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 21, 2007)

You're an FA, sir.

Find a gal you like for WHO she is and who likes you back for who you are. What you both look like shouldn't matter and if you have problems with a gal who isn't "perfect", then perhaps you shouldn't be looking until you get your priorities straight.


Dennis


----------



## bexy (Dec 21, 2007)

butch said:


> Yay, a homophobic comment on this thread and no one cares. Lovely. Not worth the effort to state why its offensive and rude right now.


*
i dont get this who said what ??*


----------



## Fletcher Harrison (Dec 21, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *
> i dont get this who said what ??*



I felt guilty for not noticing it. I went back and not only was it homophobic, it was poorly written.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 21, 2007)

yeah i had to srcatch my head on it


----------



## bexy (Dec 21, 2007)

*the original post?? *goes and re-reads**


----------



## Tooz (Dec 21, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *the original post?? *goes and re-reads**



Okay, glad I am not the only one who missed it.


----------



## bexy (Dec 21, 2007)

*i didnt get it after re reading it *


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 21, 2007)

I think that she was referring to this one here, actually.

I missed that first time through, too- thought it was referring to the guy being a BHM.

I blame it on being somewhat flummoxed by how people are feeding a troll.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 21, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I blame it on being somewhat flummoxed by how people are feeding a troll.



Well, sometimes it's fun to force feed a willing participant ...


----------



## gangstadawg (Dec 21, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> NOW look what you've gone and done. You've ruined my metaphor! Now I gotta come up with another. Lets see.... it's like putting pearls on a... no, no that won't work.
> 
> It's like putting Stillettos on a HORSE! Lets see you ruin THAT one.


an easy photshop job can do that.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 21, 2007)

Butchie,
I totally caught it, I just didn't find this thread til just now. 

OP,
Would you like fries with that?

Seriously, though. I am in an industry where image is EVERYTHING (trust me, your job could not possibly be more about image than mine - I'm in Public Relations). However, just by hiring me, my bosses defied industry standards and selected a 480 pound woman.

They couldn't be more glad they did. I'm up for a promotion soon.

Now, if *I* can be IN Public Relations, I'm certain you can date a BBW, if you, you know, manage to grow a pair so you DESERVE to date one.

:bow:


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 21, 2007)

Bring on the horsie!


Dennis...feeling silly at work


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Dec 21, 2007)

shadow17 said:


> Like I said, social obligation. It would have a negative effect on my career if she wasn't 'pretty' by society's standards.



Then you are looking in the wrong place period because "pretty by society's standards" doesn't translate to a fat or plus-sized woman at all. What you said you looked for initially would already be it. Thin, Blonde, etc.

or just thin and generically attractive.

So you are going to have a problem meeting your "goal" if you want a heavy woman in any sense.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 21, 2007)

Your friends and colleagues will notice bumps and hangy things below the thin face. A fat woman is not the same as a blow-up dolly...inflate...deflate...to fit a mood/social situation. As much as some love the idea..ummmm..* buzz *.


Butch, same thing here..I don't always read all the posts in a thread.


----------



## Tarella (Dec 22, 2007)

What's the confusion?? Just join the rest of the men here who have thin wives or girlfriends, who come here to release their pent up fat-girl cravings.....live the rest of your life according to what others think you need to be happy or accepted and stop talking about it....... OR........take a self confidence/ self esteem course at your nearest community center, pick up your bullocks, and ask one of the ladies here out..........



NAH, on second thought, don't do either, and stop waisting*pun intended* our time

Tara


----------



## Jes (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh, T. So well said. So well said.

I honestly think that people can and should limit themselves in whatever way they want. Keep that high profile job and be single. Or date skinny chicks. Or hire skinny escorts with big titties. But don't ask fat people for advice on how to do that or expect that things will work out well with your dates. It really can be that simple. You can't be good with other people 'til you're good with yourself. You're not good with yourself, so don't visit that on anyone else. One of the nice things about being a man is that you have a wide range of professionals that you can hire to play your GF. They know how to behave and they'll always impress your friends and your colleagues. And with a job like yours, I imagine you have the money to make those hires. It's a win-win. Everyone knows the score and bringing a business deal to a business affair is smart.


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 22, 2007)

Jes said:


> Oh, T. So well said. So well said.
> 
> I honestly think that people can and should limit themselves in whatever way they want. Keep that high profile job and be single. Or date skinny chicks. Or hire skinny escorts with big titties. But don't ask fat people for advice on how to do that or expect that things will work out well with your dates. It really can be that simple. You can't be good with other people 'til you're good with yourself. You're not good with yourself, so don't visit that on anyone else. One of the nice things about being a man is that you have a wide range of professionals that you can hire to play your GF. They know how to behave and they'll always impress your friends and your colleagues. And with a job like yours, I imagine you have the money to make those hires. It's a win-win. Everyone knows the score and bringing a business deal to a business affair is smart.


Hey, wait.
I see the potential for a movie in this.
Too bad the writers are on strike...
-Rusty
(-1, redundant)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, now. Look at the response to a guy with only *2* whole posts here on the boards!

Asswipes like this come here & stir the pot, then come back a day or so later to giggle over the responses. I wouldn't give an idiot like this the satisfaction.

He *DID* say something about a gal being considered "attractive" by society's standards. I believe in my heart that society is coming around to see that weight is not preclusive to being considered attractive (albeit slowly).

Look at all of the beautiful sexy women that post here! 10 years ago, Dims was the place to get away from those who felt like society didn't think they were attractive. Now, this is a hot spot for people to come & seek out girls with a fuller figure!

I'm not saying the whole world is like that.....it never will be. The OP is a prime example of the fact that there are still those who don't see what you and I see. However, I think we can be comforted by the slow change that we see both here, and other social places on the net.


----------



## prettysteve (Dec 22, 2007)

Brother Phil: Ah men! Ah men! You are totally on the mark with your response.I guarantee that in the next ten years the dims population/admirers will more than double when they come to the realization that "Fat is where its at and Thin is no longer in".By the way I would love to be in one of your wrestle matches with a gorgeous Fat lady any old time than wrestle with a thin Chick....(The wrestling match isn't over until the fat lady wins".)

Pretty Boy Steve


----------



## Jes (Dec 22, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> I think we can be comforted by the slow change that we see both here, and other social places on the net.



but i don't live on the net. i live in the world. 

i like your optimism though, phil. i do.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 22, 2007)

Every post in this thread is giving the guy the satisfaction..I am ok with that. Phil, it is interesting, and something probably for another thread ( although this one is as good as place as any, seeing that the OP might be a troll...might be ), but, while I know that being here on Dims does not mean I will find me a man ( even if I were actively looking ), I do know that there are relatively few men who I would even consider. This does not mean there are not some great guys out here, it is just that many of the men here are married, have girlfriends, are way too young ( for me ), or, are mostly lurkers who pretty much only want to peruse the paysite board. So, yes, Dimensions IS more for those who are looking for fat women, or for looking at fat women. Don't get me wrong, there is a lot of positive here, in terms of information, friendship and good conversation. I see things with a different set of eyes. I agree with Jes. I also live in the world. I love coming here, for what I do get, I just see things with _these_ eyeballs. So much more I want to say...oooooo..make things really clear...ooooooo...*L*


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 22, 2007)

Jes said:


> but i don't live on the net. i live in the world.
> 
> 
> > Time for Second Life!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 22, 2007)

Jes said:


> but i don't live on the net. i live in the world.
> 
> i like your optimism though, phil. i do.



I like my optimism, too, Jes. I was around here 10 years ago, when it was a safe haven for "freaks" like me who liked fat girls. 

I honestly enjoyed living on the net, rather than the real world, and honestly, while the world is not where it should be with regard to acceptance, it's certainly better today than it was way back when.


----------



## T_Devil (Dec 22, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> Asswipes like this come here & stir the pot, then come back a day or so later to giggle over the responses. I wouldn't give an idiot like this the satisfaction.



Neither would I. People that do that are more deserving of a thumb in the eye. *OW!* Ok, so I've done it too.

I know he's probobly a troll laughing at my fat-loving ass, but I will answer his question for one simple reason:

There are closet cases in this kind of dilemma and are just too intimidated to ask for advice. Some may see how certain people get treated around here and are even less likely to ask a very simple question.

Then along comes a troll that asks the question that the closet case would like answered. The troll doesn't care one way or the other, just as I don't care about the troll. It's _the question _I care about. It's why I answer it.

Because I remember a time when I was grappling with issues like these as well. I would have been to afraid too ask that question here. That's like asking to get shot in the face with a bazooka, which is what the trolls get off on. Every once in a while, trolls can be useful because people with nothing to lose (in this case, personal dignity) will ask point blank questions that seem offensive, mean and a little bit crule, but are issues some people struggle with.

Since timid closet cases are intimidated by people who take great pleasure in destroying trolls (fear of being mistaken as a troll themselves), they can continue to grapple with these questions, or find a round-about way of having them answered. This is one of those ways.

I'd rather answer a question than fuck with someone for asking it, even if my answers come off a litlle mean. Sometimes, the answers are just as nasty as the questions.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 22, 2007)

Half Full said:


> Except it sounds like this dude has TONS of baggage, and issues. This guy's a card carrying closet FA if ever there was one.
> 
> We don't come on the menu hunny, you can't order wide hips from column A and a thin face from column B, sorry.
> 
> I'm with Mossy...show us your pic and let's see how you fit our specs




Why, he described himself as a dream man.......so of course, why shouldn't we believe him? No need for pics.........he claims to look good.

I think your height is sooo wrong.........you need to be 6'3" and above to carry 205. And if you don't have one blue eye and the other brown, then don't talk to me, k?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 22, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> butch that post was so dumb it was beyond anyone's capacity to even grace it with a comment. It was like putting lipstick on a pig.



Exactly how I took it..........


----------



## Keb (Dec 22, 2007)

Even if you could find someone who fit your "ideal" perfectly--from the right length nails to the perfect color eyes to the particular favorite sport you want him/her to have...none of us are done growing. And most of us (though not all) want someone who is willing to grow with us, and love us even when we change. Someone to discover new things with, and then go home from the adventure and snuggle up in familiar, comfortable ground with. Someone who can deal with the fact that we might suddenly decide we want to switch careers, that we might come down with cancer, that we might not lose the babyweight (or, here, might lose it too quickly) or might lose all our hair overnight. 

Real love can deal with all that, because when you really love someone, ultimately you want what's best for them, not just what's best for you, what would be best for you if you were them, or even what you think is best for them. You want what really will make them happy and healthy and safe, whatever it takes. Personally, I think everyone willing to give that kind of love deserves to get it back, which makes it work. 

And that's not just romantic love, of course--it goes for family, friends, children, neighbors...but it's probably more important between spouses than anywhere else.


----------



## LisaInNC (Dec 22, 2007)

He totally just described me...too bad that career comment made me throw up a little. I was almost his.


----------



## OutaTowner (Dec 23, 2007)

Keb said:


> Even if you could find someone who fit your "ideal" perfectly--from the right length nails to the perfect color eyes to the particular favorite sport you want him/her to have...none of us are done growing. And most of us (though not all) want someone who is willing to grow with us, and love us even when we change. Someone to discover new things with, and then go home from the adventure and snuggle up in familiar, comfortable ground with. Someone who can deal with the fact that we might suddenly decide we want to switch careers, that we might come down with cancer, that we might not lose the babyweight (or, here, might lose it too quickly) or might lose all our hair overnight.
> 
> Real love can deal with all that, because when you really love someone, ultimately you want what's best for them, not just what's best for you, what would be best for you if you were them, or even what you think is best for them. You want what really will make them happy and healthy and safe, whatever it takes. Personally, I think everyone willing to give that kind of love deserves to get it back, which makes it work.
> 
> And that's not just romantic love, of course--it goes for family, friends, children, neighbors...but it's probably more important between spouses than anywhere else.



Exactly! I know that guy will never read this..... but its time to grow up and evaluate what you really want in your life. Do you want a true, loving, lasting relationship? Or do you want some meaningless experience....?


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Dec 23, 2007)

The guy's been a member on Dims since July of this year. I don't quite buy the explanation that he's a "troller" and "asswipe".

He sounds to me like a rather self-conscious lurker. Don't think he'll be coming back out of the depths anytime soon, though.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 23, 2007)

Word, Angel. Word. 

I was sitting in a restaurant the other day with my brother and BIL.  Brother was off doing something and I was sitting with BIL, laughing and generally having a good time. BIL's a chubby little guy, losing his hair, kind of a nerdy dresser. He went off to get a drink at the bar or something. Some dude asks if that's my boyfriend. Okay. Yeah, that's a bit intrusive, and probably done because S. is not traditionally attractive. 

You tell the person judging you to fuck off. Real simple like!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 24, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> The guy's been a member on Dims since July of this year. I don't quite buy the explanation that he's a "troller" and "asswipe".
> 
> He sounds to me like a rather self-conscious lurker. Don't think he'll be coming back out of the depths anytime soon, though.



Calling him a "Troller" and an "asswipe" is not an explanation, it's an OPINION.

Here is an INTERPRETATION. Guy finds Dims for the first time (fact that he may truly be a closet FA is insignificant here). He signs up for the forums so he can view the paysite pics, shows a couple of his office buddies, they all get a good laugh, and it goes away...................but he goes back, and lurks for several months, and "thinks" he may want one or more of the big girls.
Hence, his post. 

Listen, I have patience for most people, but that comes only when honesty is built into the dialogue. The fact that he never came back to actively discuss here leads me to think he was full of shit right at the outset.

Got a better explanation?


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Dec 24, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> Calling him a "Troller" and an "asswipe" is not an explanation, it's an OPINION.
> 
> Here is an INTERPRETATION. Guy finds Dims for the first time (fact that he may truly be a closet FA is insignificant here). He signs up for the forums so he can view the paysite pics, shows a couple of his office buddies, they all get a good laugh, and it goes away...................but he goes back, and lurks for several months, and "thinks" he may want one or more of the big girls.
> Hence, his post.
> ...



I see what you mean there. It's possible and plausible-- and the vanishing act does make it particularly suspect.

I honestly wish we had more information here. I will say he's an asswipe for piquing my curiosity like this and running off


----------



## moore2me (Dec 25, 2007)

shadow17 said:


> I am a confused man. I take extremely good care of my body. 6'1" 205 and I keep around 7-9 percent body fat on me. I spend 7-10 hours a week exercising. I also have a really good job. For my entire life I've dated thin women, my last chick was blonde dietician, 5'6" 120. I consider myself a good looking man, and I've allways thought that I needed a thin blonde barbie by my side. But lately I've been very hard on myself because I'm never happy. I want a 'pretty' heavier gal. I want a girl with hips that are atleast 12 inches wider than the waist, with a thin face, who is pushing 250 but under 250, and stands around 5'6. If anyone thinks that is too much to ask for, let me know. I'm just testing the water. I'd love feedback on this.





shadow17 said:


> Like I said, social obligation. It would have a negative effect on my career if she wasn't 'pretty' by society's standards.



Whoever or whatever you might be Shadow17 - with a criteria like you described above for a girlfriend, if you do find one, you are going to break her heart. You should be a man about it and warn her that your standards are based on physical size and when she gains weight or becomes less than what you desire, you will no longer have a use for her. And, also warn her that you don't think she's pretty in the first place because she doesn't meet what you believe are society's standards. You evidentally do not expect to attract a woman who is your equal. 

It would be nice if you could find a woman who had a more important or better career than you, so you would not have to worry about her hurting your social standing at the office. In fact, she might have to worry about you hurting her career. 

However, I hope you keep your health, your good looks, and your important career well into the future. Unfortunately, sometimes we do not know what awaits us around the corner - and having a partner who loves you and will stand by you when/or if hard times come and is beyond value. Getting old together is something you should cherish, but you should be looking in a woman's heart and mind more than her physical features for lasting long- term relationship.


----------

